# Hi! I'm new! Siberian question



## RajaTrue (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello, my name is Raja Rossi. I am considering getting a Siberian. My dad has allergies; however, he is willing to try. We did a test with a Siberian, and he had a slight throat tickle, but it wasn't bad. My question is: Do your allergies improve if you get used to the Siberian? I am very hopeful...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it might depend on the severity of the allergy. My son-in-law of 12 yrs. has allergy to cats still after almost 20 yrs., when I had Manx cats and now Devon Rex. He doesn't visit every day, but several times a month.....he's the same way with other people's cats too. He's good for about an hour indoors, and then his eyes itch, nose runs, etc. I keep sheets on the furniture, and remove them for guests, but it doesn't seem to make a difference with him. Maybe allergy shots might help?


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Are there any cat shows near where you live? You can meet breeders of a variety of different types of cat at shows. Years ago I met a couple who were showing their Korat alters. The husband was very allergic to cats but for some reason could tolerate Korats.


----------

